# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  WoW TBC Leveling Exploit Classic 58-60

## advanta

Essentially take Tirion Fordring's quests in EPL till you get "Of Forgotten Memories".

Go to the quest location, click on the mount of earth, wait for dwarves to spawn, kill, loot, repeat.

----------


## Kenneth

This would be great to pair with the Azshara Journey quest chain people do! Come out of mara boosts into Azshara journey > Cauldron/Tower Quests in WPL> This once 58!

----------


## TommyT

What benefit does this provide over normal grinding?

----------


## advanta

> What benefit does this provide over normal grinding?


On-demand re-spawn and low/no damage taken.

----------

